# TandemCyclocross !!!!!!!



## josephgrimes (May 15, 2007)

for all you tandem cyclocross fans out there.... your wait is now over. http://www.tandemcyclocross.com is up and running for your viewing pleasure. check out videos from past Hawksnest crossfests or send in your own tandem cyclocross photos or videos.

Thanks and enjoy!!!


----------

